# looking for late season turkey hunting tips



## leg31825 (Dec 12, 2007)

My buddy and i both drew late season tags in central minnesota, mid may, does anyone have any suggestions on late season hunting.


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

Since I've spent 4 years researching MN Turkeys I may be ablt to help. First of all I'd get on a MN forum, and talk to guys there. If you don't know where to find them let me know and I'll give you a link.

Generally speaking the second gobbling peak occurs in the first to secnd week of May in MN. Things may be a bit late this year due to the early cold weather and late snows.

So, depending on which phase of the breedfing season they are in, which will probably be close to the second gobbling peak (which is when the toms are not with hens, but lookign for them), you may be able to call them in by using hens calls and decoys. Or you can set up in areas where you hear them gobbling in the late morning, as they start gobbling again to attract hens. If you can pattern their movements, set up betwen where they roost, adn their feeidng/strutting areas - and ambush them when they walk by.

You can look yup the different turkey breeding phases by Goggling Turkey Breeding Phases.

God bless and good hunting,

T.R.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This year the Late season in MN will be good. With the weather patterns the turkeys are about a week or more behind on the breeding.

The birds right now are not responding to calls like they have in the past few years.

Anyway late season tips.

1. scout!! Pattern the birds. You should do this for all seasons you hunt but in the late season you can just set up in the strut zones and ambush them.

2. Don't over call. This time of year the birds could be really pressured and difficult to call in. They will respond and gobble to your calls but will just stay away in a strut zone and wait for the hen to appear. (SEE TIP # 1) _***Remember with turkey hunting you are trying to reverse nature and have the toms come to you. when in nature the hens go to the toms. _

Good luck.
Chuck


----------

